# Newest E-Sys and PSDZ Data



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h31n said:


> I got my car in for the first 30k km and they updated the ECU software. Now I cannot code my car anymore. I got the [code 12] error for some CAFD files like FEM/ REM and a few more.
> I was using Esys 3.27.1 and PSdZData 57.0 lite. I was also using the e-sys launcher, which did a great job.
> Is there an updated version? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## bordins (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello Shawn,

my car (M30 F80 lci September 2015) had some problems to Bluetooth connection and my dealer updates all the modules of the car last week.
In September you helped me to with E-Sys and psdzdata and I had coded Dvd in motion and start&stop off.
Now I lost everything with this update.. The release is 58.3 
Is it possible to find updated E-Sys and psdzdata in order to make new coding to the car?
With newest E-she is it simple to find the "voice" inside cafd file or they are hidden?? I'm only interested in Dvd in motion and start&stop basically.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bordins said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> my car (M30 F80 lci September 2015) had some problems to Bluetooth connection and my dealer updates all the modules of the car last week.
> In September you helped me to with E-Sys and psdzdata and I had coded Dvd in motion and start&stop off.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bordins (Oct 29, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you very much Shawn

A last question... With newest E-sys and psdzdata is it simple to find the "words" (for example speedlock or MSA) inside cafd file or they are hidden?? I'm only interested in Dvd in motion and start&stop basically.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bordins said:


> Thank you very much Shawn
> 
> A last question... With newest E-sys and psdzdata is it simple to find the "words" (for example speedlock or MSA) inside cafd file or they are hidden?? I'm only interested in Dvd in motion and start&stop basically.


Yes, so long as you use E-Sys Launcher.


----------



## manu87 (May 16, 2016)

Hy @ all!

Can someone send me the links to E-Sys and psdzdata which are not trimmed (I think it was 54.1?)? I only want to code a F11 year 01.2011

thanks a lot in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

manu87 said:


> Hy @ all!
> 
> Can someone send me the links to E-Sys and psdzdata which are not trimmed (I think it was 54.1?)? I only want to code a F11 year 01.2011
> 
> thanks a lot in advance


PM sent.


----------



## jagalp (May 15, 2016)

Hello,

Could you sent me link for PSDZ & latest Esys, please ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jagalp said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you sent me link for PSDZ & latest Esys, please ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Pepemix (May 25, 2016)

Hello i me starting to play a bit with my car can someone send me the link for the news psdzdata and esys? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pepemix said:


> Hello i me starting to play a bit with my car can someone send me the link for the news psdzdata and esys? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## lordcandle (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi guys! trying to start coding an 2012 F30 335i, could somebody please send me link to e-sys and psdzdata? thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lordcandle said:


> Hi guys! trying to start coding an 2012 F30 335i, could somebody please send me link to e-sys and psdzdata? thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## fahadcom (Jul 1, 2012)

Could you please PM me with the new link of Esys and psdzdata.
Thank you...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fahadcom said:


> Could you please PM me with the new link of Esys and psdzdata.
> Thank you...


PM sent.


----------



## timbos (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi,
Does anyone have a link to the latest E-Sys and PSdZData for a 2013 F31 318d?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

timbos said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have a link to the latest E-Sys and PSdZData for a 2013 F31 318d?


PM sent.


----------



## Ajmm (Jun 14, 2016)

Dear Shawn, could you also provide me with the latest E-Sys and PSdZData please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ajmm said:


> Dear Shawn, could you also provide me with the latest E-Sys and PSdZData please. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## mosesm (Jun 18, 2016)

Dear Shawn, could you also provide me with the latest E-Sys and PSdZData please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mosesm said:


> Dear Shawn, could you also provide me with the latest E-Sys and PSdZData please. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## mosesm (Jun 18, 2016)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## asharay (Nov 12, 2014)

*Need Esys and Psdzdata files*

Hi Shawn,
I need instructions and installation files for my 2015 428i. Would you please send me?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asharay said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I need instructions and installation files for my 2015 428i. Would you please send me?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Yumbimmer (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you point me to latest Esys and PSDzdata?
Thanks.


----------



## doogee (Jun 6, 2007)

Looking for latest Esys, Esys Launcher and PSDzdata.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yumbimmer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you point me to latest Esys and PSDzdata?
> Thanks.





doogee said:


> Looking for latest Esys, Esys Launcher and PSDzdata.
> 
> Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## ArrZeeM (Apr 28, 2015)

looking for latest Esys, Esys Launcher and PSDzdata.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ArrZeeM said:


> looking for latest Esys, Esys Launcher and PSDzdata.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

Looking for the newest pszd data. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

makkievld said:


> Looking for the newest pszd data. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## pikix19 (May 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn,can I ask you to send a link to download latest pszd data,please?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pikix19 said:


> Hi Shawn,can I ask you to send a link to download latest pszd data,please?
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Xenon4 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey Shawn, would you be willing to PM me the link to the latest ESYS and pszd data? This is my first foray into coding since I just purchased by F30, so if there is any additional information you want to include it would be appreciated!

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Xenon4 said:


> Hey Shawn, would you be willing to PM me the link to the latest ESYS and pszd data? This is my first foray into coding since I just purchased by F30, so if there is any additional information you want to include it would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


PM sent.


----------



## songy8eng (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi,
Does anyone have a link to the latest E-Sys and PSdZData for my 2015 435xi GranCoupe?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

songy8eng said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have a link to the latest E-Sys and PSdZData for my 2015 435xi GranCoupe?


PM sent.


----------



## 4Fan (Feb 5, 2016)

Please, latest versions of E-Sys and PSdZData information.

Thank you for all your efforts.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

4Fan said:


> Please, latest versions of E-Sys and PSdZData information.
> 
> Thank you for all your efforts.


PM sent.


----------



## saquibmiah (Dec 16, 2009)

hiya i,m new to the f chassis world as iv all ways been in the e chassis how some one help me with where to download esys and files and how to install 

many thanks in advance


----------



## GogyGrogy (Feb 23, 2015)

Shawn Hi!
BMW F25
:thumbup:


----------



## GogyGrogy (Feb 23, 2015)

Grateful for the link to the new Esys and PzsD.
BMW F25.
Greetings!


----------



## GogyGrogy (Feb 23, 2015)

:angel:


----------



## aoch88 (Aug 14, 2016)

How come I don't get any links?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aoch88 said:


> How come I don't get any links?


I assume this is in response to your request here Today, 12:08 AM:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9799406&postcount=9856

And then again there Today, 06:05 AM:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9799489&postcount=9858

And now here Today, 12:21 PM.

Really? 3 requests in 12 hours, with the last one expressing dismay that you have not received your links yet? You can't even allow 1 day? :tsk:

PM sent.


----------



## GogyGrogy (Feb 23, 2015)

not me!?:skrål:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GogyGrogy said:


> not me!?:skrål:


And now you, same thing.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9799575&postcount=156

Can people not even wait 24 hours? :tsk:

PM sent.


----------



## seb033 (May 8, 2013)

Hi Shawn

Appreciate if you could pm me the link too.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seb033 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Appreciate if you could pm me the link too.


PM sent.


----------



## super_fla (Dec 21, 2015)

can you send me the link for the larest psdzdata please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

super_fla said:


> can you send me the link for the larest psdzdata please.


PM sent.


----------



## IndyBrent25 (Feb 3, 2015)

What is the latest version and how to upgrade? I am running 3.26.1 and PSdZ 5.00.01


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IndyBrent25 said:


> What is the latest version and how to upgrade? I am running 3.26.1 and PSdZ 5.00.01


PM sent.


----------



## dannyf (Aug 16, 2016)

shawn is this the same file for the f25

could you pm the link:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dannyf said:


> shawn is this the same file for the f25
> 
> could you pm the link:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## footballrunner8 (Mar 12, 2014)

About time to upgrade the car. Can I get the links for the newest E-Sys and Psdzdata shawn. Thanks!


----------



## GogyGrogy (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Shawn!
The VA no sense to rush, there huh miss in the editing, sorry!


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Would appreciate the latest PSDZ file links please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

footballrunner8 said:


> About time to upgrade the car. Can I get the links for the newest E-Sys and Psdzdata shawn. Thanks!





gspannu said:


> Would appreciate the latest PSDZ file links please?


PM's sent.


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn, could you PM me a link to latest PZData (I'm running 58 now, not sure if there's a newer one)?

Thanks


----------



## Morris1986 (Aug 29, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Carlsha (Aug 28, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Owe52 (Jul 20, 2016)

Can i get the link for the latest E-Sys and PSdZData please. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Owe52 said:


> Can i get the link for the latest E-Sys and PSdZData please. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## pyroboy024 (Mar 1, 2016)

Can you send me the link for PSdZData 3.59.X and if there is an update to E-Sys 3.27.1 RC b44813


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pyroboy024 said:


> Can you send me the link for PSdZData 3.59.X and if there is an update to E-Sys 3.27.1 RC b44813


There is no new E-Sys. PM sent.


----------



## ghok (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi,

Appreciate if anyone can sent me the link to get E-Sys and all other needed file ? I'm newbie and I'm trying to code the adaptive light.


----------



## pikix19 (May 14, 2015)

hi, would like to ask you for last pszd data. 59.3


----------



## pikix19 (May 14, 2015)

I have 59.1 pszd data now and not shure if will works after deale update with 59.3...?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ghok said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate if anyone can sent me the link to get E-Sys and all other needed file ? I'm newbie and I'm trying to code the adaptive light.





pikix19 said:


> hi, would like to ask you for last pszd data. 59.3


PM's sent.


----------



## d-a-n (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi Shawn

I too would like the latest versions of e-sys and psdzdata, thanks for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

d-a-n said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I too would like the latest versions of e-sys and psdzdata, thanks for your help.


PM sent.


----------



## d-a-n (Mar 22, 2016)

Many Thanks,

Forums are amazing and people like you who help Joe Bloggs like me are amazing too.


----------



## bimmer335is (Nov 27, 2010)

We should create a fund for shawnsheridan, almaretto, tokenmaster, and many many folks. They do tireless PM and responses, but do they get paid enough? What kind we ( users) do for them?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmer335is said:


> We should create a fund for shawnsheridan, almaretto, tokenmaster, and many many folks. They do tireless PM and responses, but do they get paid enough? What kind we ( users) do for them?


I'm good, but thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bimmer335is said:


> We should create a fund for shawnsheridan, almaretto, tokenmaster, and many many folks. They do tireless PM and responses, but do they get paid enough? What kind we ( users) do for them?


I am just paying it forward. I would have a hard time accepting donations for someone else's work. :thumbup:


----------



## jackie99 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi guys - could anyone kindly point me in the right direction to the esys, psdzdatas and instructions? I want to do some DIY on my 2016 F34 and a coming F87.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackie99 said:


> Hi guys - could anyone kindly point me in the right direction to the esys, psdzdatas and instructions? I want to do some DIY on my 2016 F34 and a coming F87.
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## swntr (Jan 15, 2014)

Shawn

Can you give me URL for newest PSDZ please?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swntr said:


> Shawn
> 
> Can you give me URL for newest PSDZ please?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## V4LKyR (Mar 7, 2016)

Can I have the download link to latest PSdZ Data please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

V4LKyR said:


> Can I have the download link to latest PSdZ Data please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Al_C (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey Shawn,
Could you please send me a link to the latest E-Sys and PSDZ data. Same old problem ... car goes to the dealer who kindly updates the software and now I need to re-run my coding updates.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Boonies (Mar 26, 2016)

Dealer over-write for me too, F06 was in the shop for about 5 days (transfer case replaced) and when I got it back all my coding changes were gone. 

Didn't know that was a thing... Weather is finally getting better on the east coast so I can spend some time today re-coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Al_C said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Could you please send me a link to the latest E-Sys and PSDZ data. Same old problem ... car goes to the dealer who kindly updates the software and now I need to re-run my coding updates.
> Thanks in advance





Boonies said:


> Dealer over-write for me too, F06 was in the shop for about 5 days (transfer case replaced) and when I got it back all my coding changes were gone.
> 
> Didn't know that was a thing... Weather is finally getting better on the east coast so I can spend some time today re-coding.


PM sent.


----------



## JOEYPDX (Dec 31, 2014)

Plus one on the download link to latest PSdZ Data please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JOEYPDX said:


> Plus one on the download link to latest PSdZ Data please?


PM sent.


----------



## Oliver76 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi

Can I have the download link to latest PSdZ Data please? 59.4?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oliver76 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I have the download link to latest PSdZ Data please? 59.4?


PM sent.


----------



## evolutionx (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

Could you please send me a link to the latest E-Sys and PSDZ data?

TIA!


----------



## lunlunlung (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

Need the link to the latest E-Sys and PSDZ data

PLZ!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

evolutionx said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the latest E-Sys and PSDZ data?
> 
> TIA!





lunlunlung said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Need the link to the latest E-Sys and PSDZ data
> 
> PLZ!


PM's sent.


----------



## Nomis90 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Latest e-sys and psdzdata*

Hi guys,

Has anyone got the latest e-sys and psdzdata for me?
Can't find a psdzdata for my f30 

Thanks in advance,

Wbr,
Nomis


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nomis90 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone got the latest e-sys and psdzdata for me?
> Can't find a psdzdata for my f30
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ERservice (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello. Can i please links to newest launcher premium and best version esys to use.
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ERservice said:


> Hello. Can i please links to newest launcher premium and best version esys to use.
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## hill67 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Could you also send me a link for the latest e-sys and psdzdata?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hill67 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you also send me a link for the latest e-sys and psdzdata?
> Thanks a lot!!


PM sent.


----------



## hill67 (Nov 2, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-T810 met Tapatalk


----------



## gt286 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi Shawn, can I get link to e-sys and psdzdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gt286 said:


> Hi Shawn, can I get link to e-sys and psdzdata?


PM sent.


----------



## samy_1985 (Mar 8, 2016)

Please could you provide me the links for 59.3 and the updated E-sys?..
Thanks in advance Shawn.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samy_1985 said:


> Please could you provide me the links for 59.3 and the updated E-sys?..
> Thanks in advance Shawn.


PM sent.


----------



## XsiFan (May 29, 2016)

Hello, could you please send me the latest working E-Sys & PSdZData download link?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

XsiFan said:


> Hello, could you please send me the latest working E-Sys & PSdZData download link?
> Many thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## UUI737 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the most recent E-sys & PSdZData for an F32.

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

UUI737 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the most recent E-sys & PSdZData for an F32.
> 
> Cheers!


PM sent.


----------



## rid3r (Oct 6, 2016)

*E-sys and data files*

Hey Shawn,

Could you please send me the most recent E-sys & PSdZData for F30?
Trying to enable enhanced bluetooth on my '14 328xi.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rid3r said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the most recent E-sys & PSdZData for F30?
> Trying to enable enhanced bluetooth on my '14 328xi.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Daceptak0n (Apr 17, 2014)

Can I get the latest Esys and associated software?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Daceptak0n said:


> Can I get the latest Esys and associated software?


PM sent.

It is not necessary to make the same request in 3 different threads at same time:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9870025&postcount=230

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9870079&postcount=2904

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9870095&postcount=10347

A Single PM to me would have been much better.


----------



## MFarah01 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Shaun, 

Could you please PM me the latest esys and psdz data, I have BMW 428i gran coupe 2016z

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MFarah01 said:


> Hi Shaun,
> 
> Could you please PM me the latest esys and psdz data, I have BMW 428i gran coupe 2016z
> 
> Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## WWONG (Mar 20, 2013)

PM me the latest download link for PSdZdata for my F10, please. Thanks Shawn! I'm trying to code 6WA into my car but keep getting a missing SWE error


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

WWONG said:


> PM me the latest download link for PSdZdata for my F10, please. Thanks Shawn! I'm trying to code 6WA into my car but keep getting a missing SWE error


PM sent.


----------



## kehvein (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi There,

Anyone know where I can find the newest E-Sys and PSDZ Data files for F32, 435i, 2014?

Thanks in Advanced!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kehvein said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Anyone know where I can find the newest E-Sys and PSDZ Data files for F32, 435i, 2014?
> 
> Thanks in Advanced!


PM sent.


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me the most recent E-sys & PSdZData?
thanks1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mateos said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me the most recent E-sys & PSdZData?
> thanks1


PM sent.


----------



## kar1stric (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello Shawn

Please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F30.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kar1stric said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F30.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## MFarah01 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi Guys, I need the latest v.59.4_PSdZData_Lite: or v.59.4_PSdZData_Full

When I try to connect to my F36, the connect icon is greyed out, I have been told it is because I have not downloaded the above files. The version that I was sent previously was not enabling me to download. Can anyone help?

Much appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MFarah01 said:


> Hi Guys, I need the latest v.59.4_PSdZData_Lite: or v.59.4_PSdZData_Full
> 
> When I try to connect to my F36, the connect icon is greyed out, I have been told it is because I have not downloaded the above files. The version that I was sent previously was not enabling me to download. Can anyone help?
> 
> Much appreciated


PM sent.


----------



## Mike12000 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please send me the latest PSdZ Data for a F31 LCI?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mike12000 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please send me the latest PSdZ Data for a F31 LCI?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike12000 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the latest PSdZ Data for a F31 LCI?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## tcbon (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. Can someone please point me to the direction obtaining both E-Sys software and PSdZData that will work for 2016 F31? Many thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tcbon said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum. Can someone please point me to the direction obtaining both E-Sys software and PSdZData that will work for 2016 F31? Many thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## Armenovski (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello Shawn

Could you please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F30.

Thank you


----------



## Armenovski (Nov 16, 2016)

*request*

Hello Shawn

Could you please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F30.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Armenovski said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Could you please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F30.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello Shawn

Could you please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F30.

Thank you


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Double post sorry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

numa001 said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Could you please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F30.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## rid3r (Oct 6, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn!


----------



## spskiller (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi,

could you please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F87?

Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spskiller said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F87?
> 
> Thx!


PM sent.


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi,

Could you please please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F32?

I've been searching google for 2 hours now, the only "links" are either to old,a links to buy a cable or a virus...

Thx!


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

Double post :s


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Msb12i said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F32?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## igp25 (Jan 17, 2017)

If anyone can help me out with the link for the E-System and PSDZ data as well I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

igp25 said:


> If anyone can help me out with the link for the E-System and PSDZ data as well I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## Jpost (Jan 17, 2017)

I have a 2013 328XI could you please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F30


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jpost said:


> I have a 2013 328XI could you please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F30


PM sent.


----------



## Jpost (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you Shawn Sheridan


----------



## mii007ab (Sep 20, 2015)

*PSDZ data*

Hi shawn,
i also need the link for the psdz data, could you send me that?

Tanhs in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mii007ab said:


> Hi shawn,
> i also need the link for the psdz data, could you send me that?
> 
> Tanhs in advance


PM sent.


----------



## mazen aljamal (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello Mr. Shawn
Could you please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F10 520i 2014.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mazen aljamal said:


> Hello Mr. Shawn
> Could you please send me the latest download link for e-sys and PSdZdata for my F10 520i 2014.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## mazen aljamal (Jan 19, 2017)

*e sys*

Thank you.


----------



## chuncomunco (May 21, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone have the latest psdz data?

They just updated FEMBODY the other day for repair and I can no longer read it.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chuncomunco said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have the latest psdz data?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## chuncomunco (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## KevvyGP (Jan 30, 2014)

*Can I please get PSDZ link*

PLease can you send link for latest psdz data files, as well as (if you have it?) E-SyS Premium latest version? (Launcher PRO V2.6.2 i believe)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KevvyGP said:


> PLease can you send link for latest psdz data files, as well as (if you have it?) E-SyS Premium latest version? (Launcher PRO V2.6.2 i believe)


PM sent.


----------



## Rakatoni (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi all

I'd like to find the latest version of necessary software for coding my F34 -14. Can anyone point me in a direction?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rakatoni said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'd like to find the latest version of necessary software for coding my F34 -14. Can anyone point me in a direction?


PM sent.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me the links for the latest eSys and PSDZDATA lite please.

Many thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronnocod said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me the links for the latest eSys and PSDZDATA lite please.
> 
> Many thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## BadBoyBeltran (Mar 15, 2016)

Remote Trunk Close operational. Thank you Shawn (and Tokenmaster) !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BadBoyBeltran said:


> Remote Trunk Close operational. Thank you Shawn (and Tokenmaster) !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


:thumbup:


----------



## bmwexpressen (Feb 7, 2017)

Got my new bimmer a week ago. A 420d Gran Coupe sport line. I am very pleased! Did however try to use E-sys 3.24.3 and psdzdata 57.2 but with not much luck. It seems like the software and data is outdated. My car was built 3rd january. Several CAFD missing (CAFD_00000DED_003_015_035, CAFD_00000794_015_048_005 and more). Is it possible to get some help from you? A download link would be much appreciated


----------



## Fixx (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me the links for the latest PsdZData lite please.

Many thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwexpressen said:


> Got my new bimmer a week ago. A 420d Gran Coupe sport line. I am very pleased! Did however try to use E-sys 3.24.3 and psdzdata 57.2 but with not much luck. It seems like the software and data is outdated. My car was built 3rd january. Several CAFD missing (CAFD_00000DED_003_015_035, CAFD_00000794_015_048_005 and more). Is it possible to get some help from you? A download link would be much appreciated





Fixx said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me the links for the latest PsdZData lite please.
> 
> Many thanks,


PM's sent.


----------



## AVCI1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fembody cafd 255 error code
Rem cafd error code
Newer psdzdata solve the problem ?
My car europa 4.28ixdrive cabrio 2014


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AVCI1 said:


> Fembody cafd 255 error code
> Rem cafd error code
> Newer psdzdata solve the problem ?
> My car europa 4.28ixdrive cabrio 2014


If you mean you have a cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255 error, then you are wrong. This is not newer psdzdata issue, rather this means you corrupted CAFD on ECU, and must inject new CAFD into it, and VO Code ECU.


----------



## AVCI1 (Feb 21, 2017)

What am I doing ? Could you describe the picture ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AVCI1 said:


> What am I doing ? Could you describe the picture ?




How would I know what you are doing?

If you are getting a Missing CAFD for cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255 error, then you must do as I wrote, Inject new CAFD and VO Code ECU.


----------



## AVCI1 (Feb 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> How would I know what you are doing?
> 
> If you are getting a Missing CAFD for cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255 error, then you must do as I wrote, Inject new CAFD and VO Code ECU.


I'm an amateur. So I don't have the full information. How can this situation be resolved ? With a remote connection to me or can you help me out ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AVCI1 said:


> I'm an amateur. So I don't have the full information. How can this situation be resolved ? With a remote connection to me or can you help me out ?


Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on FEM_BODY => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level displayed => Select OK => Right-Click on FEM_BODY (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## AVCI1 (Feb 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on FEM_BODY => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level displayed => Select OK => Right-Click on FEM_BODY (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Can you describe this picture ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AVCI1 said:


> Can you describe this picture ?


No, sorry, I have no picture(s). You should not need any more than I wrote above. It is narrative step-by-step guide.


----------



## AVCI1 (Feb 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, sorry, I have no picture(s). You should not need any more than I wrote above. It is narrative step-by-step guide.


Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => left-click on FEM_BODY

front then this Part I don't know. I couldn't see. A picture think you should tell this doesn't become much of a problem.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AVCI1 said:


> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => left-click on FEM_BODY
> 
> front then this Part I don't know. I couldn't see. A picture think you should tell this doesn't become much of a problem.


These same instructions I have provided well over a hundred times. No one before this has not understand them, let alone insisted on a picture. I don;t have a picture to give you, and since I own an F10, which does not even have an FEM_BODY module, I couldn't give you a picture even if I wanted to.

And you have another thread for same problem:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=966048

Where you were advised the same thing, and still you insist on picture there too.

First, please do not cross-post. I have just wasted my time explaining to you what Almaretto already did. Second, two people have taken their time to help you, and provided clear, detailed, and concise instructions to fix. I suggest you follow them and stop waiting on a picture.


----------



## Granny (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Shawn. Can u please send me link for latest german ediabas that works. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Granny said:


> Hi Shawn. Can u please send me link for latest german ediabas that works. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BetterNot said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me the links for the latest PsdZData normal & lite please?
> 
> Thank you!


Normal?


----------



## Moiren (Mar 4, 2017)

*psdz*

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me the links for the latest PsdZData normal please?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BetterNot said:


> Ja the big one and the lite Version  Don't know the exakt name. Sorry!


PM sent.


----------



## ctiptonk (Mar 7, 2016)

The dealer updated my i3 and I need the new psdzdata. Thanks!


----------



## CrazyGoalie30 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you provide me the latest versions of e-sys and psdzdata ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CrazyGoalie30 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you provide me the latest versions of e-sys and psdzdata ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CrazyGoalie30 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you provide me the latest versions of e-sys and psdzdata ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you provide me the latest versions of e-sys and psdzdata ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

numa001 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you provide me the latest versions of e-sys and psdzdata ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## bimmer1189 (May 22, 2015)

Shawn,

Can you provide me the latest versions of e-sys and psdzdata ?

Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmer1189 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you provide me the latest versions of e-sys and psdzdata ?
> 
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## dmann93 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the most recent E-sys & PSdZData ?

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmann93 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the most recent E-sys & PSdZData ?
> 
> Cheers!


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

CLOSING REDUNDANT THREAD.

No Request needed. E-sys & PSdZ can be download in OP (Section 3) of the following:

Fxx, Ixx, & Gxx Series Coding: *Latest Software*, Guides, and Tips


----------

